# Lager Recipe



## luckymal05 (28/2/08)

Does anyone have a clone recipe for an Australian Lager such as James Boags or similar? I made my first all-grain 3 weeks ago and am enjoying my very first Brittish Ale. I am enjoying it, but would also like to try a good lager recipe.

Thanks
Mal


----------



## roger mellie (28/2/08)

Mal

If you were to look in the recipe database - sort by type <Lager> you would find 10 recipes (at least) in there that sh*t all over James Boags finest (in all its glory)

What do you want from a Lager? - dry, crisp, fragrant and bitter - mash low (63), use a good dry yeast, ferment cool, dont hurry to drink it - it will be better than anything you can buy.

Welcome to the obsession h34r: 

RM


----------



## warrenlw63 (28/2/08)

Try here  

Warren -


----------



## roger mellie (29/2/08)

warrenlw63 said:


> Try here
> 
> Warren -



Good link - 4.75KG of pilsener malt??? My OG would be 1.060 with that bill

4KG of Pilsener
500gms Flaked Rice

Hop schedule looks OK - dont think I could use POS though - BSaaz maybe? Something that doesnt have that 'Tea thats been strained through old socks' flavour.

RM


----------



## tim_mortensen (1/3/08)

Made this one a while back, as a break between multiple German and Bohemian Pilseners. Attempt at a clone of a Boags.

Had to mash resaonably high for a lager, (66C) as the Wyeast 2124 Bohemian Lager attenuates so much! 1050 down to 1004 in 10 days, pitched and fermented at 9C! (Though there was 1/2 kg of Dextrose in it). Makes for a very crisp clean lager, lasted 2 weeks in the keg...

Recipe: Aussie Lager - 50
Brewer: Tim
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Premium American Lager
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 22.00 L 
Boil Size: 32.83 L
Estimated OG: 1.050 SG
Estimated Color: 6.3 EBC
Estimated IBU: 23.7 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item 
3.90 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) 
0.15 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) 
0.05 kg Caramalt (Joe White) (49.3 EBC) 
16.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [10.20 %] (60 min) 18.7 IBU 
30.00 gm Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [4.00 %] (10 min) 5.0 IBU 
25.00 gm Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [4.00 %] (0 min) - 
0.50 tbsp PH 5.2 Stabilizer (Mash 120.0 min) Misc 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
35.00 ml Calcium Chloride (Mash 120.0 min) Misc 
0.50 kg Corn Sugar (Dextrose) (0.0 EBC) Sugar 10.87 % 
1 Pkgs Bohemian Lager (Wyeast Labs #2124) [StarteYeast-Lager 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 4.10 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Light Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
120 min Mash In Add 10.70 L of water at 76.3 C 66.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 6.84 L of water at 94.3 C 75.6 C 

Tim


----------



## luckymal05 (4/3/08)

mortz said:


> Made this one a while back, as a break between multiple German and Bohemian Pilseners. Attempt at a clone of a Boags.
> 
> Had to mash resaonably high for a lager, (66C) as the Wyeast 2124 Bohemian Lager attenuates so much! 1050 down to 1004 in 10 days, pitched and fermented at 9C! (Though there was 1/2 kg of Dextrose in it). Makes for a very crisp clean lager, lasted 2 weeks in the keg...
> 
> ...




Thanks for your responses gentlemen. I know that there are probably better beers out there and yes I should be more open to trying other stuff. Who knows, I didn't think that I would enjoy an Ale as much as I did, so really I'm up for anything. I will try a more traditional AG lager this time and see where that takes me.

Again, thanks.
Mal


----------

